# Shelters



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't want to hijack the hammock thread.

In addition to fairly heavy 2-person backpacking tents, which I will probably never use bikepacking, I have:

- Integral Designs BugaBivy
- The Yama 1.25 Bug Shelter (used to be Alpinlite). Don't have the fitted tarp for it.

I use a sheet of Tyvek as ground cover. You can get pre-cut sheets here, or if you know someone in construction maybe you can get free scraps.

Whatcha got?


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd love to make one of these for better protection:

Make an Ultralight Tent/Tarp 1/3


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Marmot Alpinist bivy when the bugs are scarce. Sierra Designs Diodora when they aren't,


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

For the bug period a two-person Tarptent Double Rainbow works well. It is not heavy for the space and shelter it provides.









Outside the bug season a Alpkit Hunka bivy works well, but is still not the best choice when you expect rain or snowfall.









I even got a Alpkit Rig7 tarp recently, but it remains to be tested. It should provide a good light solution (with a small bug nest) outside the worst bug period.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Speer hammock, extra-long, since i'm tall. It's 2 layers of 1.1 oz ripstop. A tarp with catenary cut edges and ridgeline. Closed cell pad in the hammock when the weather is cool. My ropes are heavy, so the whole rig isn't exactly lightweight, but it's lighter than a livable tent.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

In addition to the hammock setup I described in the hammock thread, I have a Shires Cloudburst 2. It could stand to be a little taller at the opening so I could sit up more comfortably, but I like the footprint size of this shelter.


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

Six Moon Designs - Wild Oasis

used on this (now closed to MTB) overnight and a few other shakedown overnights.

Would like to try some multi-day trips.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/gallatin-crest-trail-windy-pass-bozeman-mt-561715.html


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*e-wing*

love this little msr, added a coat of spray on waterproofer


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

One is a Tarp tent "Scarp II" in both 3 and 4 season configurations, one is a pure bug / flyproof tent with just enough room for one, no name cheapy that wieghs about 500 grams, my expidition tent is a Wilderness Equipment "First Arrow" That tent has withstood 100 Km/hr winds, it has snow / rock flaps but it weighs in at 4KG!! Mine is not the light weight version!! It suffers from condensate a bit in some conditions but when the wind is sreamin' and even snowmen freeze outside, who cares..... 

Be aware, if you hit the road and use an ultralight tent every night in all conditions, you'll only get about 400 nights out of it prior to it starting to leak / tear at stress points. That's the payoff for UL gear.

Love them all and use them appropiately.

Al


----------



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.topeak.com/mediafiles/products/4256/

just saw this little nugget the other day. seems like a cool idea. i wonder how it actually works.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool stuff, peeps. TFPU.

No shelter for short, bug-free trips
Ground sheet/small tarp for squall protection on shorter trips without bugs
Black Diamond Bipod bivy for solo with bug or weather potential
? for two people with bug or weather potential (leaning toward Big Agnes Fly Creek UL2)

Some trips are short enough to pick the lightest shelter (or none) using the forecast. Past a week it seems to get murky, and that's when I want absolute storm protection I/we could wait out a multi-day windy deluge in (and keep down bags dry).

Mike


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

For bugs/wet I use my modded Wenzel Starlight (about 1.6 pounds).


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Golite Shangri-La 2 that works pretty well. Spacious for 1 person, acceptable for 2.


Ring the Peak bikepacking trip by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

I use a tarp and homemade Six Moon Designs Meteor bivy.


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

*Big Agnes Fly Creek?*



She&I said:


> ? for two people with bug or weather potential (leaning toward Big Agnes Fly Creek UL2)


Anyone using the Big Agnes Fly Creek tents? Very light with ability to use with just the fly and footprint too. With the wicked bugs in the Michigan summers, I can't survive with a tarp so the enclosed tent is a must have. It's time to relegate my Eureka Dome to car camping and lighten my load.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

funkydrum said:


> Anyone using the Big Agnes Fly Creek tents? Very light with ability to use with just the fly and footprint too. With the wicked bugs in the Michigan summers, I can't survive with a tarp so the enclosed tent is a must have. It's time to relegate my Eureka Dome to car camping and lighten my load.


Can't speak for the Fly Creek specifically, but I have the Seedhouse SL 1 person which is very similar. I really like it. It's bordering on tight for a typically sized adult male and 50 pound dog with gear. I've been through bad weather and it held just fine. Mine is not the lightest out there but still pretty light and small. But it's a bit over designed in my opinion. Specifically, it's designed with more stakes than it should be but I think that adds to the bombproofness of it. Big Agnes is an awesome company and make all sorts of good stuff.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG4271 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

tarptent contrail for me.
also have a hennesy hammock... but the TT is ligther and packs smaller.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I bought a $45 cheapo Bass Pro Shop brand(surely rebranded) 1 man tent. I've only used it in good weather so far, but it works


----------



## hitek (Feb 22, 2006)

This will be my first year of trying out bikepacking. I bought a Black Diamond Bipod Bivy for the days of foul weather. If no threat of weather sleeping under the stars.


----------



## Crimargia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hilleberg Akto or Wechsel Pathfinder ZG :thumbsup:

m, from
2SoulsCycles


----------



## Crimargia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hilleberg Rajd:

"A hybrid shelter that blends tarp and tent qualities into a simple, versatile superlight package"

m


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

bmike said:


> IMAG4271 by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> tarptent contrail for me.
> also have a hennesy hammock... but the TT is ligther and packs smaller.


I like the TT. I am thinking about getting the squall 2 with the idea it may be more versatile for taking the oldest child with me.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I used an MSR Eos 1p for a six day trip through Chile recently. Great tent for multiple day, but at 3 lbs to heavy for shorter trips. I'll either use a bivy or tarp for shorter trips.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

J-No said:


> I like the TT. I am thinking about getting the squall 2 with the idea it may be more versatile for taking the oldest child with me.


my 4 year old and i can fit in the Contrail.
definitely get something larger if you plan to use it for family stuff.

we have an old EMS Simoon that can more comfortably fit us - but it is heavy.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I just use a tarp above my hammock as my shelter. Works awesome and you can find one at any hardware store or mart store. Even in horizontal rain I stay dry on my thermarest inside the hammock, while my bike stays sorta dry beneath me.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

My last trip i hauled a Bob Trailer and brought my REI Quarterdome T2. Weighs about 4lbs packed and was very spacious. For my next trip I'm going to use soft bags exclusively so I wanted something lighter and more compact. I was going to go for a Bivy/Tarp combo but have found hammocks way more comfortable. Hammock with suspension weighs ~10oz. / Tarp with rigging weighs another ~10oz.


----------



## cbk1984 (Nov 27, 2005)

^ Nice setup. I like the idea of hammocks.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

what is a gt nano-7 with 7/64 amsteel whoopies? and how about 1.75mm dyneema asrl?


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

Bill in Houston said:


> what is a gt nano-7 with 7/64 amsteel whoopies? and how about 1.75mm dyneema asrl?


gt nano-7 is a "Grand Trunk Nano-7" hammock. I'm probably going to upsize to a larger hammock though. The dimensions are a little small even for me at 5'8". I'm going to sew my own but there are other options like the "weight weenie" from Butt in a Sling Hammock Gear - Gear.

7/64 amsteel whoopies refer to the adjustable lines that connect the hammock to the tree straps (Samson-The Strongest Name in Rope, AMSTEEL-BLUE) It's super light, 7/64" in diameter and has a breaking strength of like 1,400 lbs. Google Whoopie slings to see how they work.

ASRL = adjustable structural ridgeline. It's the thin line above the hammock that adjusts the sag so you can change the way the hammock feels.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

thesergeant said:


> gt nano-7 is a "Grand Trunk Nano-7" hammock. I'm probably going to upsize to a larger hammock though. The dimensions are a little small even for me at 5'8".


I made my hammock really long so it would be more comfortable. Best part of making your own stuff!



thesergeant said:


> 7/64 amsteel whoopies refer to the adjustable lines that connect the hammock to the tree straps (Samson-The Strongest Name in Rope, AMSTEEL-BLUE) It's super light, 7/64" in diameter and has a breaking strength of like 1,400 lbs. Google Whoopie slings to see how they work.


Interesting. I just tie knots. But your stuff ought to be very light.



thesergeant said:


> ASRL = adjustable structural ridgeline. It's the thin line above the hammock that adjusts the sag so you can change the way the hammock feels.


Ah, yeah. I have never tried one of those. I like my hammock pretty flat. The asrl would also make it easier to add bug netting, I reckon, a la hennesey et al.

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

baker said:


> I have a Golite Shangri-La 2 that works pretty well. Spacious for 1 person, acceptable for 2.
> 
> 
> Ring the Peak bikepacking trip by bbaker22, on Flickr


what did you use for poles? did it come with some or is it meant for treking pols??


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

neil.beltchenko said:


> what did you use for poles? did it come with some or is it meant for treking pols??


Easiest set up is with poles (trekking poles or tent poles). It is also designed so that once you stake out the corners you can suspend the shelter by tying off to a tree branch or something overhead. I've seen people use sticks for similar shelters.

I built a set of tent poles for mine. I added a rubber cover for the end that meets the tent and a large washer that fits over the bottom to prevent it from slowly sinking into the ground.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Loudpawlz said:


> Easiest set up is with poles (trekking poles or tent poles). It is also designed so that once you stake out the corners you can suspend the shelter by tying off to a tree branch or something overhead. I've seen people use sticks for similar shelters.
> 
> I built a set of tent poles for mine. I added a rubber cover for the end that meets the tent and a large washer that fits over the bottom to prevent it from slowly sinking into the ground.


I suppose i could do the same with the Beta Light by Blackdiamond? its lighter and cheaper? would you know what the sl2 has that the beta does not??


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

neil.beltchenko said:


> what did you use for poles? did it come with some or is it meant for treking pols??


I bought poles from somewhere (wish I could remember where) that specializes in lightweight tarptent poles. The tent can be pitched by stringing it up to a tree, but I'm too lazy for that and in Colorado we aren't guaranteed to have suitable trees near treeline.

Oh yeah, trekking poles would work great, but I don't carry those when I ride (or hike).


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Gonna do my first bikepack this summer. Road/trail around southeast Ohio for a week. I'm not sure yet but my two choices are my surplus gore-tex bivy and a tarp, or my Sierra Designs clip flashlight2. The tent packs at about 4.5lbs, but the bugs in Ohio are relentless so I'm thinking tent.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

You will want something with good air circulation. the tarp with a bug net hung inside it might work well, or the tent. It seems to me that the bivy would be way too hot. But you know your equipment and conditions better than I do.


----------



## bikebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

I use a Wenzel Starlite tent. Lightweight for what it is. I have tested it in a week long wind and rain storm in my backyard and it held up like a champ. I expected to have to add waterproofing but I dont see a reason to at this point. It straps to the hoods on my woodchipper bars like it was made for them.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a Slumberjack Summer Bivy Shelter, 38"x90"x24", carry weight: 2lbs 8 oz, SJK7157. I used it when I rode to Florida. It handled down poors pretty good and I wouldn't hesitate to use it in the Winter. It has a screen top to keep the bugs out and a tarp for when it rains.

I always like seeing pictures but I can't figure out how to post the pictures from my computer.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

I use a 5'x8' piece of Tyvek I've outfitted with 6 grommets. Light and cheap!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

curtboroff said:


> Gonna do my first bikepack this summer. Road/trail around southeast Ohio for a week. I'm not sure yet but my two choices are my surplus gore-tex bivy and a tarp, or my Sierra Designs clip flashlight2. The tent packs at about 4.5lbs, but the bugs in Ohio are relentless so I'm thinking tent.


@Billinhouston. You're right about the bivy sacks, no circulation. I usually use it as a ground cloth if the weather let's me.

Also, I just weighed my tent/fly/poles/stakes/groundcloth and it weighed 3.2lbs. Over a pound lighter than I guessed, and weighs the same as the tarp/bivy sack. 
Tent FTW.


----------



## YukonLT (Apr 12, 2012)

Warbonnet Blackbird DL 1.1, Warbonnet Superfly tarp, HammockGear phoenix under quilt, HammockGear burrow top quilt. I sleep like a rock


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

thesergeant that hammock thing is sweet


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

I use a Black Diamond Tripod Bivy. Super warm, perfect for Autumn/Winter/early Spring.. not so good in Summer.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bds, I'm thinking you mean Bipod. The Tripod has a pole at the foot. Maybe a tad overkill for summer weather, but the respite from skeets is worth a few ounces extra IMO. My Bipod shined on two trips, and is in the queue for another outing this summer.

People are grooving hard on hammocks. To each his own. I just can't imagine trying to find two perfectly-spaced trees every time I need a few winks. To me part of the beauty self contained multi-day riding is the quick stealth bivy, or running out the light (or energy) and bivying right TF where you end up. Someone saw a pic of one of my bivies and commented "grim!" Haha...

Mike


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

*Sleeping Pad Suggestions*

Hi, 
Are there any Recommandations on small and light sleeping pads ?


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

The Pacific Outdoor Equipment Peak Elite AC Sleeping Pad simply cannot be beat for the price, weight and volume. Full length, 2.5", 10 oz, rolls up super small.

POE Peak Elite AC Sleeping Pad Review - YouTube


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

seems good but have read some bad reviews... any issues with it as i´m gonna take it along the great divide and wouldn´t want any reliabilty issues.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

liricooli said:


> seems good but have read some bad reviews... any issues with it as i´m gonna take it along the great divide and wouldn´t want any reliabilty issues.


I wouldn't worry about it. Probably a batch issue, if that. I slept on mine for more than 2 weeks straight on my last trip with out a single problem. When I first got it, I inflated it fully, put it in the corner of the room, filled up a couple backpacks full of random stuff and laid it across the mattress. Checked it every now and then to make sure there weren't any slow leaks. Couple days later -- no pressure loss -- so I knew I was good to go. My fiance thought I was nuts but I'd rather found out about a slow leak at home where I can find it and patch it that a few days into a trip.


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

Great Idea! would do just the same..


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Im going to put more grommets in this thing so that I can cover my hammock from 'biner to 'biner, but this is essentially what I have


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

kdirk, have you ever tried putting that tarp diagonally over the hammock? It might be the right size/shape to go that way. it would be asymmetrical, but i think it has potential.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> kdirk, have you ever tried putting that tarp diagonally over the hammock? It might be the right size/shape to go that way. it would be asymmetrical, but i think it has potential.


I have thought of that however the only reason I had that tarp up (usually unless it rains im lazy and have the top open) was cause there was nice wind coming in from the west (side with all the trees) keeping my butt cold. This wind breaker/slight insulator helped a bit with the coldness.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

gotcha.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

kdirk said:


> Im going to put more grommets in this thing so that I can cover my hammock from 'biner to 'biner, but this is essentially what I have


I'd try an 8x10 from home depot/lowes/wal-mart. they cost less than $10 and typically come in medium and heavy weight options. Huge grommets pre-installed, and its a great size if you actually have to get away from the rain (whereas a much smaller one would be acceptable if the likelihood of rain were very low).

I can fit all of my gear and my bike beneath me and I can sit down too, all staying dry. If a storm comes with heavy winds, bringing the sides closer to the ground does a great job of keeping out most moisture.

I also recommend tying the tarp to the same trees as the hammock. You could tie the tarp to the hammock itself, allowing you to simultaneously hang both, but there's a greater risk of tangles.

just some thoughts...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I could see me camping in a bivvy...but for the most part it's me an dmy 10 year old son,so we packs a cheap (inexpensive too ) tent from Kmart...









It's ok though,we don't get in a big hurry,my granny's lo enough to climb with extra weight,and got's plenty of packing room on this...

















:thumbsup:


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

PretendGentleman said:


> I'd try an 8x10 from home depot/lowes/wal-mart. they cost less than $10 and typically come in medium and heavy weight options. Huge grommets pre-installed, and its a great size if you actually have to get away from the rain (whereas a much smaller one would be acceptable if the likelihood of rain were very low).
> 
> I can fit all of my gear and my bike beneath me and I can sit down too, all staying dry. If a storm comes with heavy winds, bringing the sides closer to the ground does a great job of keeping out most moisture.
> 
> ...


Ive had a tyvek tarp, think its 9' x 10', for a while, just need to put grommets/ or straps on it. One of these days ill get off my laxy butt and do it


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

This setup worked great for e last weekend. Simple, light and cheap. Saw the design posted in another forum here.


----------



## sir_n0thing (Jul 24, 2012)

While I've yet to bikepack (it's defitely going to happen once I get my bike), i have a bunch of options I use now...

REI Quaterdome T1: Lightweight solo shelter, generally use for fair weather backpacking.
Mountain Hardwear Sprite 1: Heavier, but pretty much bombproof.
Nemo Morpho 1: Again a bit heavy, but very roomy for a 1 person tent. Shrugs off wind. Easiest setup ever.
REI Half Dome 2: Backpacking or car camping with my 12 year old daughter.
Exped Orion 2: Hardcore winter tent. This is what I take out in the snow.
I've had many different hammocks... Clark NX-200, NX-150, Hennessy Expedition with extensive zipper modding, Warbonnet Blackbird and a homemade gathered-end hammock. Currently using the NX-150. Heavy as heck, but comfy. The Blackbird was super light an nicely made, but I never could get comfy with the footbox. I carry a Speer Winter tarp for hammock camping. Not the smallest/lightest, but seriously versatile set-up options.

Last but not least, I have a milsurp bivvy that I never use. I would like to eventually get a decent bivvy, like a Marmot Alpinist or similar. The Big Agnes 3-wire e-Vent looks sweet.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

My shelter of choice at the moment is a Tarptent Scarp 1.










In "flight mode" at Walkers Creek, Litchfield National Park, Northern Territory, Australia. It was around 20 C / 68 F at night and I had expected much cooler nights (what is normal at this time of the year) so I had the solid interior. The "flight mode" was an attempt to catch what breeze was offer. All I seem to get but was mozzies.

Andrew


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

random walk said:


> - The Yama 1.25 Bug Shelter (used to be Alpinlite).


Finally got around to taking a pic of this. I also got the fitted tarp. About 28 oz. (793 g) including shelter, tarp, Tyvek ground cover, Ti stakes and guy lines.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got a hand me down Neptune crestone 1. Weighs 4 pounds and took 4minutes to pitch. All mesh bivy with rainfly and porch. I love it. Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

recent pic of my contrail setup.


contrail, fargo by mbeganyi, on Flickr

24 oz + pole, published. haven't checked it, but its light and packs small.


----------



## JHCreighton (Sep 17, 2011)

bmike: I fell in love with the Contrail after seeing the setup process. It's an awesome design from what I can assume. I'm interested in how the stitching holds up. How small does it pack down to in a stuff sack?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

JHCreighton said:


> bmike: I fell in love with the Contrail after seeing the setup process. It's an awesome design from what I can assume. I'm interested in how the stitching holds up. How small does it pack down to in a stuff sack?


holding up well, but i've only had it out on weekend trips.

shot from this weekend - very windy in an exposed meadow site, and rain, most of the night. wind changed 180 just as i was getting ready to climb in and the fire was dying down. i should have re-pitched foot into the wind - but it held up well, even with the gusts. the back is dropped down into a storm pitch, as the wind was originally coming from the rear. the struts slide and fasten with some velcro.


my tarp tent contrail by mbeganyi, on Flickr

packs down into the stuff sack they send with it - 4"x14". center pole goes elsewhere. if you remove the little struts in the rear from their sleeves you can get it even smaller - but i don't want to fuss with those in the field. looking at a simpler way to do that, but haven't put the brain power into it yet.

here is is on my bike - inside of a dry bag. the stakes are in there as well. its really puffy, i didn't do a good job of compressing it down, and just pushed it in there and strapped it on. when it goes into the stuff sack that came with it it goes to the 4x14" lists. that pic is more like 5x15. the poles rode in my front harness (i carry a short little pole for the rear to help create a ridge and shed water. you could also use a stick.


IMG_8242 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

more pics here.


TarpTent Contrail, from inside by mbeganyi, on Flickr


TarpTent Contrail by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Contrail and you do have to seam seal the stitching before you take it out - pretty easy, though. I didn't have a problem w/leaking or with the seams, though I just got it this summer and haven't had it out too many times. It does pack down to the size stated on their website (I think it's tarptent.com) though it took me around 10 minutes to take it down, pull stakes, roll it up and stuff it into the sack. You do have to roll it tight to get it into the stuff sack. My suggestion is to practice it several times, setting up and taking down before you go on the road with it (including getting it wet and then trying it). The pole is a bit awkward to pack but I found a good place for it on my bike - tying it to the side of the downtube (I have a frame type bag that is velcroed to the downtube and the pole slides right underneath the velcro so no extra string is needed for this part), with a string tying the end to the stem so it doesn't slide down.


----------



## Scatman (Sep 20, 2012)

Currently I have a Outdoor Research Bug Bivy and a Spinn Twin Tarp from Gossamer Gear. I've only used this hiking with poles but I don't see why I can't use my bike as a pole like above. If it was cool enough I would leave the bivy at home and just use a head net. 
I'm all about less is more so I'll be looking at a bivy from backpackinglight.com They have some crazy light bivys that one could use for bikepacking.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

No trees like Utah:
Mtn Hardware one man tent with neoair pad.









If I have tree's like Colorado I prefer a hammock.

"Snipe"









Both complete sleep systems weighs ~3.5#


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I need to find a more compact shelter. After a few not-so-successful attempts at setting up a free silny flat tarp, I went back to look at single wall tents. I`ve been nearly ready to write a check for either a TT Contrail or a Moment, but still a little bit on the fence. The front entry of the Contrail doesn`t appeal to me, but I feel pretty well assured by BMike and others that I actually could live with it. While the Moment`s packed length is a huge bummer, the rest of its design is just plain sweet! Fortunately, I live only about two hours drive from TT`s "corporate HQ", so I finally set up an appointment to go check them both out in person and get Mr Shires`s views on de-strutting as well as see how the Mile Long Moment actually fits when strapped on my bike. I`m going Monday- hope to come home a couple hundred Dollars lighter in the wallet.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> I need to find a more compact shelter. After a few not-so-successful attempts at setting up a free silny flat tarp, I went back to look at single wall tents. I`ve been nearly ready to write a check for either a TT Contrail or a Moment, but still a little bit on the fence. The front entry of the Contrail doesn`t appeal to me, but I feel pretty well assured by BMike and others that I actually could live with it. While the Moment`s packed length is a huge bummer, the rest of its design is just plain sweet! Fortunately, I live only about two hours drive from TT`s "corporate HQ", so I finally set up an appointment to go check them both out in person and get Mr Shires`s views on de-strutting as well as see how the Mile Long Moment actually fits when strapped on my bike. I`m going Monday- hope to come home a couple hundred Dollars lighter in the wallet.


A buddy of mine just got the moment. Said it takes 2 seconds per strut to pull them out or put them in. 4 struts total. It's a pretty sweet tent.

So is the contrail.

Have a good visit.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Thanks for that! 
If that buddy is the guy with the BMX pedals on a Pacer, I think he and I are soul mates 

Just seconds to remove/install? Is it a stock Moment, or did he mod it for that? I read an account somewhere by Moment user who clains it was a major PITA and I think he even ended up having to wet the fabric to get it to stretch a little bit. Another post from some backpacking forum mentioned some fairly complicated mods to make it easy. I was considering maybe chopping an inch or so off each strut, one of the things I mean to ask about next week.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think bmike has done a good job of convincing people of the Tarptent's merits. One question though - the little stick you use on the back of the tent as an optional extra: would you be able to use a moderately sized mini pump in place of a stick to help create the ridge? e.g. a Topeak Road Morph pump @ 14" in length


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Thanks for that!
> If that buddy is the guy with the BMX pedals on a Pacer, I think he and I are soul mates
> 
> Just seconds to remove/install? Is it a stock Moment, or did he mod it for that? I read an account somewhere by Moment user who clains it was a major PITA and I think he even ended up having to wet the fabric to get it to stretch a little bit. Another post from some backpacking forum mentioned some fairly complicated mods to make it easy. I was considering maybe chopping an inch or so off each strut, one of the things I mean to ask about next week.


not the guy on the pacer with bmx pedals. he has henessy hammock.
but he has done some rando rides on that rig with hiking shoes.

well, he just got it and was messing around, kinda telling me that i could have used that tent as well. so i haven't seen it done. from what henry told me when i inquired - he said he would not want to do it every night and then repeat in the morning.

if they are like my contrail - yes, the do go in and out, but it takes a little longer than 2 seconds a piece.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

hunter006 said:


> I think bmike has done a good job of convincing people of the Tarptent's merits. One question though - the little stick you use on the back of the tent as an optional extra: would you be able to use a moderately sized mini pump in place of a stick to help create the ridge? e.g. a Topeak Road Morph pump @ 14" in length


could be a stick, your bike (if you ran the chord up and over), a wheel, a collapsible tripod for a camera, etc. no reason a pump wouldn't work, so long as it was long enough.

that little pole is 18" and is in a sleeve with line attached. really could be anything 18" or longer, depending on how you rig it.

i haven't tried this yet for the front. i'd likely keep it further away from the bike, assuming it wasn't a PITA, as the extra pole is really lite.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Older Nemo Gogo has been good for me. Just cram it, my sleeping pad and sleeping bag in the front harness bag. A little heavy, but nice not to deal with poles.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> Older Nemo Gogo has been good for me. Just cram it, my sleeping pad and sleeping bag in the front harness bag. A little heavy, but nice not to deal with poles.


Love the first photo. Really cool.

Andrew


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*De-struttin Henry`s stuff...*

Tough decision between the Moment and the Contrail, but I finally went for the Moment. The end struts in the Moment are the biggest problem as far as bicycling goes, so that turned out to be the bulk of the conversation that I had with Henry Shires. He says that minor differences between batches seem to cause thet confusion over how easy or dificult they are to install after removal. Apparently, humidity can also affect it- he says the nylon tends to shrink up slightly when its very dry, so wetting the it down will usually help if they`re feeling stubborn. Since I was pretty confused over that whole idea, here`s how the system works.

The struts just slide into long pockets that look to be formed by sewing along the edge of one inch webbing folded lengthwise. The seam stops about an inch from the bottom end, leaving a small opening to push them in through. On my particular tent, they go in very easily until the last 1.5 inches or so, then I have to wiggle, push, and cuss to get the last part in. As of now, I`m going to say I doubt I`ll remove them every time I pack it up, but I have an idea that will hopefully simplify the process enough to make it worthwhile. The issue isn`t the length, as I had thought previously,but the diameter of the struts. It`s because the top end of each of those long pockets has a piece of velcro sewn on, and the extra stitching for that velcro slightly reduces the width of the pocket.

The ends of struts are cut flat. I suspect that just capping them with a bullet shaped end and trimming the bottom to the original OAL will help a lot. I`ll report back after I try that. I also considered replacing them with a slightly smaller diameter tube, but at 0.291 inches, the carbon tubing is already smaller than any aluminum tent pole sections I can find. I think it`s probably arrow shafting, and will run one by an archery shop to ask. My bullet ends might be as simple as installing arrow nochs and grinding them to a rounded end with a belt sander.

As is, the package is pretty long, but it will fit on my bike. I need to ride a while with it tied under the TT to see if it`s going to bug me by brushing my knees on each pedal stroke (guessing that`s a yes). Otherwise, it`ll have to share the rear rack with my sleeping bag. That won`t be a problem with a dry tent, but I don`t think I want to snuggle the two together like that after a wet packup. The two pics on my bike show the tent without the long pole, but with the struts installed. The long pole will go on the underside of my rack no matter where I put the rest of the tent.

The other tent pic (not on bike) is with struts removed. I can just barely squeeze it into the bag that came with my full length Insulated Air Core matress, leaving it 10 inches long x 5 inches diameter. Note that a packed Contrail is only slightly bigger without any messing around- it just rolls up and stuffs right into the shorter bag. Oh, another note on the Contrail- I did throw my sleeping mat into one and climb in after it. Yup, very easy, and I did NOT have to back in.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Tough decision between the Moment and the Contrail, but I finally went for the Moment. The end struts in the Moment are the biggest problem as far as bicycling goes, so that turned out to be the bulk of the conversation that I had with Henry Shires. He says that minor differences between batches seem to cause thet confusion over how easy or dificult they are to install after removal. Apparently, humidity can also affect it- he says the nylon tends to shrink up slightly when its very dry, so wetting the it down will usually help if they`re feeling stubborn. Since I was pretty confused over that whole idea, here`s how the system works.
> 
> The struts just slide into long pockets that look to be formed by sewing along the edge of one inch webbing folded lengthwise. The seam stops about an inch from the bottom end, leaving a small opening to push them in through. On my particular tent, they go in very easily until the last 1.5 inches or so, then I have to wiggle, push, and cuss to get the last part in. As of now, I`m going to say I doubt I`ll remove them every time I pack it up, but I have an idea that will hopefully simplify the process enough to make it worthwhile. The issue isn`t the length, as I had thought previously,but the diameter of the struts. It`s because the top end of each of those long pockets has a piece of velcro sewn on, and the extra stitching for that velcro slightly reduces the width of the pocket.
> 
> ...


thanks for the report. 
i also though about doing the frame bag thing for the moment, but my fargo simply runs out of room for that with its smaller triangle.

looks like you made a good choice for you - and you have options for packing. cant wait to see my buddies tent in action. likely very late fall trip coming up.

i made a stiffer pole for the contrail today. ordered parts from quest outfitters and have a slightly heavier collapsible front pole (still 3 pieces, although I debated going 4 so it packed smaller) - but out of .433 tubing. much stiffer than the nano stuff that came standard.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> As is, the package is pretty long, but it will fit on my bike. I need to ride a while with it tied under the TT to see if it`s going to bug me by brushing my knees on each pedal stroke (guessing that`s a yes).


I hadn't considered doing this but will give it a try with my Giant XTC 2 as I have no rear rack and the rack on the Extrawheel Voyager will have the sleeping bag on it.



> Otherwise, it`ll have to share the rear rack with my sleeping bag. That won`t be a problem with a dry tent, but I don`t think I want to snuggle the two together like that after a wet packup.


A dry bag such as a Sea to Summit one should solve the problem if the sleeping bag is packed in the bag.

Andrew


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I have one more weekend off before we dive full swing into our busy season at work. Will take a fall color mini tour and hope for rain 
Well, not too much rain, since I won`t have my new toy seam sealed yet.



bmike said:


> i made a stiffer pole for the contrail today. ordered parts from quest outfitters and have a slightly heavier collapsible front pole (still 3 pieces, although I debated going 4 so it packed smaller) - but out of .433 tubing. much stiffer than the nano stuff that came standard.


That sounds like a good idea, and I figured I`d do it if I had ended up with a Contrail. If you were to use two different diameter tubes, do you think it would be worth while to store the smaller sections inside the larger ones? It would require a step-down reducer of some kind, though.



Aushiker said:


> A dry bag such as a Sea to Summit one should solve the problem if the sleeping bag is packed in the bag.


Actually, I`ve been using a light weight dry bag (S-S, I think) since this summer, but I dunno if it`ll work with something wet constantly held against it, or if it`s just supposed to keep drizzilng rain out. Do you think it`ll keep the bag dry under that circumstance? Otherwise, I guess I could just use a little piece of plastic to separate them.

Aushiker, you have a Scarp, don`t you? How have you been carrying it?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Actually, I`ve been using a light weight dry bag (S-S, I think) since this summer, but I dunno if it`ll work with something wet constantly held against it, or if it`s just supposed to keep drizzilng rain out. Do you think it`ll keep the bag dry under that circumstance? Otherwise, I guess I could just use a little piece of plastic to separate them.


I have trusted them with my sleeping bag in a pack swim so I guess I think it would do the trick 












> Aushiker, you have a Scarp, don`t you? How have you been carrying it?


Yes a Tarptent Scarp 1. I have carried it on the rear rack on my Surly Long Haul Trucker and when I needed the rack for a 10 litre water bag it joined my sleeping bag on the Upper Rack on my Extrawheel Voyager.



















I was actually getting my Giant XTC 2 ready for a couple of days bikepacking next week and tried securing the tent on top of my top tube (cables run underneath) but couldn't get it tight enough to stop it slipping around so will go back to carrying it on the Upper Rack on the trailer.

I had thought of carrying the poles separately to see if I can pack it down smaller to go in a pannier. My try this on the weekend.

Andrew


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*I remember those*



curtboroff said:


> Gonna do my first bikepack this summer. Road/trail around southeast Ohio for a week. I'm not sure yet but my two choices are my surplus gore-tex bivy and a tarp, or my Sierra Designs clip flashlight2. The tent packs at about 4.5lbs, but the bugs in Ohio are relentless so I'm thinking tent.


I spent many nights in the woods in southeastern ohio and in WV.

The bugs were quite bad. I thought I knew bugs. Then I moved to South Carolina along the Georgia border.

Now I know bugs. I swear the mosquitoes here are the size of small bats!

My first overnight hiking trip in my bivvy bag and I awoke to this horrible searing pain on my side. I climbed out of my bivvy bag to find a nice little southern devil scorpion who decided he liked my body heat. They aren't dangerous if you aren't allergic to them, but damn their stings feel like a bad hornet sting.

I'm using a tent from here on out. Too many dangerous creepy crawlies here. If the black widows, brown recluse, scorpions, or mosquitoes don't get you, then the copperheads or rattlers might.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> That sounds like a good idea, and I figured I`d do it if I had ended up with a Contrail. If you were to use two different diameter tubes, do you think it would be worth while to store the smaller sections inside the larger ones? It would require a step-down reducer of some kind, though.


I would just make it match the existing. How would you assemble them if the pieces were to fit inside the other? And if they were loose, and not connected by shock chord, you could lose one...

You could get an old Leki pole with the sliding adjustments maybe, but that would seem to be heavier and more complex.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^I was thinking loose, but you`re right, probably not a good idea.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^I was thinking loose, but you`re right, probably not a good idea.


i don't think the miniscule weight savings advantage would be worth it. my .433 pole is far stiffer than the proportion of weight i've just added to my kit...


----------



## Omiak (Oct 18, 2012)

Not to derail this thread, but rodar y rodar how do you like that impact pro mos? I just had my brother buy me one in nearly new condition off craigslist for $100. Unfortunately it will be about 4 months before I can ride it though cause I'm out of the country until then. 

I use a Eureka Spitfire Solo tent for bike tours.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Really? Cool. There aren`t many of them out there- I think they only made them for one or two years. The frame is a bit heavy for a lot of uses, but being beefy is perfect for my purpose (touring and commuting). The only original parts on mine are the brake calipers and the seatpost, though the stock componentry was decent mid-level Shimano mtb stuff. Mostly I like my bike because it formerly belonged to a favorite uncle who passed away several years ago. I feel like I get a chance to honor him every time I roll off to work on it 

By the way, good eyes! Hope you like your bike when you get it. Can`t go too far wrong at that price.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

We use our tents for both backpacking and bikepacking. Well, almost exclusively backpacking, but we've used it for bikepacking now too.

Tent of choice is a Mountain Hardware Trango 2. Much larger and heavier than what most of you guys use, but it will keep you warm and dry, guaranteed. And, we have two people to carry it. We can break down our bikes and get them mostly covered by the vestibule, and do our cooking at the other end. 

Overkill 90% of the time, and we have a smaller North Face, which is a 3 season and much lighter. For some reason we don't use it that often. I guess it's better to be safe than sorry up at 11,000-12,000ft.


----------



## Omiak (Oct 18, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Really? Cool. There aren`t many of them out there- I think they only made them for one or two years. The frame is a bit heavy for a lot of uses, but being beefy is perfect for my purpose (touring and commuting). The only original parts on mine are the brake calipers and the seatpost, though the stock componentry was decent mid-level Shimano mtb stuff. Mostly I like my bike because it formerly belonged to a favorite uncle who passed away several years ago. I feel like I get a chance to honor him every time I roll off to work on it
> 
> By the way, good eyes! Hope you like your bike when you get it. Can`t go too far wrong at that price.


Hah, yeah the weird chainstays tipped me off. Judging from some catalog scans I found,I think mine is entirely stock excepting the saddle which actually looks nicer. The tires are even original and don't look to be warn. Along with the schwinn, I also have an 80s shogun rigid MTB. I'm going to convert one of them into a drop bar 3 speed commuter but I'm not sure which one yet. I guess it's kind of novel to keep the schwinn original but ultimately I favor function over that kind of nostalgia.


----------



## scwski (Nov 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

There are some brilliant ideas here. 

Great thread ! 

I have wanted to do this for a while.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Saw this on steepandcheap today for $187 (1/2 off).._.NEMO Equipment Inc. Moto 1P Superbivy with Footprint: 1-Person 3-Season. Features a unique, inflatable main support and a feathery sub-three-pound weight._ I'm not in the market, but the inflatable support sounded interesting. Anybody use one?

If you're interested, it may rotate back around, or maybe try their alerts.

_A unique, inflatable support design allows the NEMO Equipment Moto 1P Superbivy with Footprint to pack down so small you can fit it inside the panniers on your bike or motorcycle, or under the seat of your canoe. Just unpack this tent, stake it out, attach the collapsible strut to tension the foot, and inflate the main support by the head using the included pump. Without poles and thanks to the single-person design, this one-of-a-kind tent weighs in at just under three pounds. You'll be hard pressed to find a solo tent that's lighter and easier to set up.

Airbeam main support inflates quickly and provides enough headroom for a camper to sit up at the head of the tent
Airbeam keeps the tent structurally stable, tensions the tent, and stands up to foul weather and wind
Inner tent can be retracted underneath the fly to create a temporary, full-length vestibule space for gear storage
Collapsible strut tensions the foot of the tent and tucks inside a reinforced sleeve at the Swallow Tail
Two mesh vents promote cross ventilation from the head of the tent to the foot of the tent so you feel cool and comfortable, not stifled
Included with the tent is a drybag-style stuff sack, integrated Pump, collapsible strut, stakes, and a repair kit

_


----------



## Renntag (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool. Are there pictures available that can be shared here?


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Renntag said:


> Sounds pretty cool. Are there pictures available that can be shared here?


Google...


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

I used the Big Agnes Lynx Pass 1 this summer for a couple trips in the Allegheny National Forest in PA. It's not too heavy, good features, and has a decent amount of room laying and sitting up. Quick setup as well. Price is right being around $179 msrp, but you can find them on sale for less now.

It worked great in constant rain. Wish I had a light simple tarp to have set the tent up under while it was raining out. Somebody told me that idea afterwards.


----------



## Näräventyr (Jan 4, 2013)

One of my tent that I use is a "Hilleberg Rajd" there is a light, but there is no inner tent so it becomes very condensed and if it starts to rain so dripping condensation down and it feels like it's raining through the tent.
Last summer I rode and my 10 year old son 560 kilometers through a rainy Sweden and then we used this tent.
It went well, but next time I will get a roomier and sturdier tents. If you want to read about our cycling adventure so I recommend my blog, where I write about adventures in everyday life and in the neighborhood.
Näräventyr: Cykeläventyret 2012


----------



## Näräventyr (Jan 4, 2013)

The night between 16/1-17/1 I'll spend the night in the wild without tents.
I do not have a good sleeping bag that is made for the winter so I put in two Summer / Autumn bags and pulling a bivy sack.
I hope it does not get too cold.
But wind sack is also an alternative to a tent.
Have a good night's sleep


----------



## Benajah (Jan 10, 2013)

Mountain Hardware used to make a model called a Stiletto 1. They discontinued it, but I have one and think its about the best solo tent Ive ever seen or used. If you can find one on ebay or the internet its worth a look.


----------



## Näräventyr (Jan 4, 2013)

Benajah said:


> Mountain Hardware used to make a model called a Stiletto 1. They discontinued it, but I have one and think its about the best solo tent Ive ever seen or used. If you can find one on ebay or the internet its worth a look.


Thank you for sharing the tent. It looked very nice


----------



## Näräventyr (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is my winter gear


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Näräventyr said:


> The night between 16/1-17/1 I'll spend the night in the wild without tents.
> I do not have a good sleeping bag that is made for the winter so I put in two Summer / Autumn bags and pulling a bivy sack.
> I hope it does not get too cold.
> But wind sack is also an alternative to a tent.
> Have a good night's sleep


Today is 16 January here, so you go out tonight? Good luck and don`t freeze :thumbsup:


----------



## Näräventyr (Jan 4, 2013)

*Sorry*

Sorry I mean 17 to 18 January. Here is the weather forecast:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Just picked this up at a local gander mountain that was remodeling and getting rid of all there stock....nothing fancy but for $60 I can't complain. Stats say it weights in at 3lbs 5oz which i can deal with as i'm looking to take my first weekend bikepacking trip come spring....now to make some frame bags before then!

















(not my pics)


----------



## as2003 (May 1, 2012)

Anybody who takes a contrail or similar one-pole design, do you just use a tent pole or where do you keep your trekking pole when riding?


----------



## as2003 (May 1, 2012)

Curious if there are any trekking poles that would fit on the chainstays when collapsed.


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the Contrail and got the 2 oz (collapsible) tent pole that is sold separately. I strap the collapsible tent pole to my top tube. I have a Revelate gas tank and I slide the pole along the top tube and under the velcro that secures the gast tank to the top tube. I then slide a short length of orange cord thru the end of the pole (when you collapse the pole, there is a short length of stretchy cord exposed between sections and I slide the orange cord thru that) and then tie the orange cord around the stem. This way the gas tank velcro secures the pole to the bike along the tob tube and the orange cord keeps the pole from sliding out. I have never had any problem with the pole getting in the way or with losing it.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

FTC Rider said:


> I have the Contrail and got the 2 oz (collapsible) tent pole that is sold separately. I strap the collapsible tent pole to my top tube. I have a Revelate gas tank and I slide the pole along the top tube and under the velcro that secures the gast tank to the top tube. I then slide a short length of orange cord thru the end of the pole (when you collapse the pole, there is a short length of stretchy cord exposed between sections and I slide the orange cord thru that) and then tie the orange cord around the stem. This way the gas tank velcro secures the pole to the bike along the tob tube and the orange cord keeps the pole from sliding out. I have never had any problem with the pole getting in the way or with losing it.


i do similar, but I just tuck the end into the revelate gas tank velcro, and put a strap around the other end.

i made my own pole though, built it up out of slightly larger diameter tubing. only slightly more weight, but better in the wind, or when cinching down in the weather.


----------



## ZHANG FELIX (Nov 14, 2011)

A dry bag such as a Sea to Summit one should solve the problem if the sleeping bag is packed in the bag.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Black Diamond Vista tent? Looking at the specifications, it doesn't "seem" that bad? Was looking at the BD Fitzroy tent, but it's 1 lbs heavier than the Vista tent.

DB Vista Specifications:

Series : Doublelight Series
Season : 3
Capacity : 3
Doors : 2
Average Packed Weight : 2.94 kg, 6 lb 8 oz
Minimum Weight : 2.70 kg, 5 lb 15 oz
Dimensions : 244 x 218 x 168 x 117 cm, 96 x 86 x 66 x 46 in
Area : 4.7 m², 50.7 sq ft
Vestibule Area : 0.8 + 0.8 m², 9 + 9 sq ft
Packed Size : 20 x 48 cm, 8 x 19 in


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Update on TT Moment strut mod...*

I just modified my Moment struts in order to make them easier to install. I mentioned the plan last fall (post #76 of this thread if you want the backstory), but just now got around to trying it. I haven`t field tested this yet, and probably won`t get to that until late April, but it works just fine in my living room (  ) and I don`t expect any complications elsewhere.

First off, the struts do seem to be arrow shafting. I brought one down to an archery shop and bought four plastic nochs to fit it for a little under a buck per. They just push into the end of the shaft, no glue needed (see first pic).

I cut the forked end off each noch and turned the outside down to slightly smaller than the OD of the shafts, then rounded them all into a nice bullet shape (second pic). Since the nochs add about 7/16 to the length of each strut, I had to chop a half inch from one end with a cut off wheel in a Dremel. The result is that they are much easier to push in. I had been a little bit concerned that when removing them the bullets might pull out and I`d have a hell of a time working them all the way back out of the long pocket, but that didn`t turn out to be an issue. They fit tightly, and the webbing doesn`t really try all that hard to hang on to them.

I turned the nochs on a lathe (w/ 6mm collet), since I happen to have one available. With a little more time and patience invested, I`m sure you could pull it off with a file or a sharp knife. Or if you REALLY aren`t in a hurry, or dread slicing your finger while trying to whittle the tiny boogers down with a razor blade, I`m willing to turn them down for anybody who wants a set in exchange for just the cost of parts and the postage, which would probably total about $6.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

My newest, and now my favorite, shelter. Hennessy explorer deluxe.


----------



## Bluegrassbiker (May 4, 2013)

There is the a free standing tent for sale in the classifieds. Sub 2lbs. By Mandatory Gear. Paid add.


----------



## mjr5 (Nov 24, 2008)

My favorite setup is the Grand Trunk Nano-7 Hammock with a small tarp comes in under 1 1/2lbs with hanging hardware. i made a bug net (Shark cage) for bug season.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

mjr5 said:


> My favorite setup is the Grand Trunk Nano-7 Hammock with a small tarp comes in under 1 1/2lbs with hanging hardware. i made a bug net (Shark cage) for bug season.


Do you have a design for this bugnet? I'm recently getting into the hammock camping and am financially confined to DIY. I did buy a bias camper hammock. Also got a camo poly tarp I use. Wish I could afford lightweight but I have an ss29er build I'm right in the middle of. Ill be making an INsultext underquilt I found instructions for at backyard daydreamer. Unfortunately they're out of noseeum mesh but I'm sure there are other vendors. Would like to get a bugnet going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Shelter Review: Black Diamond Mesa Tent + Ground Cloth​
Technical Specs:


From the Black Diamond Website said:


> Tent: Black Diamond Mesa Tent
> Series : Doublelight Series
> Season : 3
> Capacity : 2
> ...


The first thing I noticed about the tent, was that it packed up fairly small. The packed size, length-wise, is about the same length as my handle-bars.. so if I attached it to them, it wouldn't be a problem. The next thing is the speed of the set up. It is insanely easy. Steps to set up:

- Put down the ground cloth (the sides have "color-coded" straps, 2x orange, 2x black). Set down the tent, with the sides matching, orange to orange, black to black. All of the straps have a cone shaped gromet hole in the middle, and a plastic quick-release buckle. Once the tent is down, then comes out the poles. These are all attached by a vinyl / nylon stretch cord, and in the middle is a star-shaped center peice, this has a bolt-looking thing that goes towards the tent.

- Once the poles are layed down, the ends go through the gromets, and once bowed out, they self-lock. The center of the tent has a U bolt thing that attaches to the center peice of the poles. Each side of the tent has 2 clamps that snap onto the poles. This gives the tent its form.

- Then the tarp goes over the tent (not necessary, but protects against wind / rain). The corners of the tarp has quick releases that attach to the ground cloth. The corners and sides of the tarp are then staked down

So, the pro's:

- Fairly light.. its not the lightest tent, but it isn't heavy by any means
- Packs small.. again, its not exactly a hammock, but there are plenty of ways to mount to the bike
- Protects against the elements
- Easy to set up, especially after a long day's ride
- Multiple set-ups (ground cloth + tarp, tarp only, ground cloth + tent, ground cloth, tent, tarp, ground cloth only)
- It's designed for 3-season, mountain terrain.. so it can hold up in high winds (or should, at least.. I can't test this)
- Plenty of room to store your gear if your solo

And the con's:
- A bit pricey
- The tent needs to have the ground cloth, the bottom has 0 protection against the terrain
- The tarp vestibules could be a bit bigger / longer imo.
- The tarp is bright-ass orange. Not condusive to stealth-camping.


----------



## htdoerge (Oct 22, 2011)

don't know if this has been mentioned previously in the thread, but i've gotta put the big agnes fly creek ul 2 out there as an awesome, two wall, free standing tent. it weighs less than three pounds with foot print and can be set up as a tarp shelter with said footprint if you want to go super minimal. i used it on a bike camping trip last week and it was perfect. i was able to strap the tent, sleeping bag, and sleeping pad to my handlebars with a revelate designs harness and a sea to summit dry compression sack, perfect set up, espeically with drop bars.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

htdoerge said:


> don't know if this has been mentioned previously in the thread, but i've gotta put the big agnes fly creek ul 2 out there as an awesome, two wall, free standing tent. it weighs less than three pounds with foot print and can be set up as a tarp shelter with said footprint if you want to go super minimal. i used it on a bike camping trip last week and it was perfect. i was able to strap the tent, sleeping bag, and sleeping pad to my handlebars with a revelate designs harness and a sea to summit dry compression sack, perfect set up, espeically with drop bars.


Yes sir, agreed. Great tent for bikepacking.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I have been using a tarp mainly when bikepacking. Nothing fancy, just a utility tarp from a home improvement store. I like it because I can set it up in so many different ways and I appreciate the simplicity.

But, the thing is still pretty bulky and on the heavy side and so I have been looking at other tarp material options. I find the special camping tarps like those made of silnylon are out of my price range and so have been contemplating cheaper choices.

Does anyone here have experience with using Tyvek as a camping tarp? I know its a common groundcloth and plenty of folks on ebay or in other camping forums have talked about its use as a sleeping tarp or even DIY bivy, but I have not really heard much first hand experience with it out in the field.

I have my eye on a 10'X10' with grommet attachments but before I pull the trigger was hoping to hear some feedback. I know its very noisy but that if you run it through the gentle cycle and drip dry, it becomes softer and more tolerable. 

What else? How small does it really pack and how much lighter is it than a utility tarp? Is it really waterproof in a rainstorm? Does it last? Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My main solo bikepacking shelter is a Big Agnes Fly Creek UL1.

https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Tent/FlyCreekUL1

Actual weight with pegs is 2.3lbs.










I've got a Hennessy Hammock Backpacker Asym Ultralite.

Catalogue: Hennessy Hammocks and more

Actual weight 2.3lbs with pegs & snakeskins/tree savers


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

re: tyvek, i heard that once you wash it, it may leak.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

One for the Hillberg users ... you might want to pack a spare tooth brush or three and change that morning camp routine ...

Daily zip cleaning is now required 

Andrew


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

wahday said:


> So, I have been using a tarp mainly when bikepacking. Nothing fancy, just a utility tarp from a home improvement store. I like it because I can set it up in so many different ways and I appreciate the simplicity.
> 
> But, the thing is still pretty bulky and on the heavy side and so I have been looking at other tarp material options. I find the special camping tarps like those made of silnylon are out of my price range and so have been contemplating cheaper choices.
> 
> ...


Tyvek is neat stuff. But...

It isn't all that cheap. It is heavy. It is noisy. It does not last long. It makes a lousy ground sheet.

If you really want to try it, go ahead. Tie little rocks in the corners to make pull-outs. Write on it with sharpie markers to dress it up. Rub red clay into it to give it some character. I have even painted it with latex paint to make it more colorful and durable.

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Tarps*

Check out this thread in backpackinglight.com about using polycro a.k.a. patio door insulation film. Rain-tested in the PNW.

Gossamer Gear sells polycro ground cloth as either a single 6'x8' sheet or a pair of 3.3'x8' sheets for $9-10. The single sheet may be big enough for a tarp.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

After much hemming an hawing, I have decided to try out a Guide Guard tarp instead of the Tyvek. With shipping, I found one for $28 which was comparable to the Tyvek I was looking at through an e-bay vendor (for a 10' X 10' piece = $26 plus shipping). Here is the link to Bargain Outfitters which seems to have the best price on this. I got the 8.5' X 8.5' model. Plenty of tie-out points, including along the ridgeline for a variety of configurations. It gets good reviews from the ultralight backpacking folks for durability, too. Weighs in at 22oz.

Also planning to pick up some polycryo this weekend for a ground tarp. If I have any extra I may experiment with it for tarp applications. That was all pretty intriguing information though I didn't see a lot of field-tested reviews.


----------



## jsheldon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Shelter*

Found these gortex bivy's for $30 a piece at an army surplus. 
Worked great on a recent two night bikepacking trip. Compress 
nicely & 2lbs. Camo...can you see them?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

jsheldon said:


> Found these gortex bivy's for $30 a piece at an army surplus.
> Worked great on a recent two night bikepacking trip. Compress
> nicely & 2lbs. Camo...can you see them?


yup I see them; and these are nice  I plan on getting an Army Modular Sleep System that includes the bivy; and then see if I can score another army Poncho; so I can replace the torn one I have, and use it as a tarp/shelter.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Frosty Fall Fat Bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr

a really sweet marmot bivy, a tarptent moment, and a tarptent contrail.
(4th rider slept in a leaky simple bivy under the picnic table...)


my contrail and wil's moment by mbeganyi, on Flickr


jay's sweet bivy2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Charles1970 (Oct 28, 2013)

I really dig my bivy camoflauge tent. 
1-Person Woodland Camo Bivy Shelter Tent $35.88


----------



## Jouster (Aug 1, 2005)

I've used a Catoma Raider 64569F Ultralight. 1.1 Lb with rain fly, no extra poles required. Fits great on the handlebars. Not much larger than me, but it's cheap and high quality ($160)


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Saw the 2-person, almost freestanding Dash 2 at REI (it needs to be staked out in the back). I liked it because it weighs 2lbs 7oz, has a door on each side, so each person gets a door and a tiny vestibule and a fair amount of headroom. Spendy, though, at $349.









I had a small North Face mesh tent that I used for many, many years. It kept me warm and dry (or cool and dry, depending), but twice in southeastern Utah, thunderstorms blew in and the intense winds ahead of the storms blew a rather amazing amount of fine sand/grit right through the mesh and into my hair and sleeping bag, even though the fly was buttoned down tight. So when using a mesh tent, this is one of the few drawbacks. 
The whole hammock thing looks intriguing, but I sleep on my side and can't imagine how that would work in a hammock.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

June Bug said:


> I liked it because it weighs 2lbs 7oz


That is the claimed weight based on tent, fly and poles, not necessarily the actual weight on the bike or trail. That is a claimed 1.33 kg which is still it is not a bad weight, assuming it is realistic, for what is claimed to be a two person tent. I be inclined think of this as more of as a nice lightweight spacey one person tent rather than a two, but I guess it comes down to who you are sharing with 

Andrew


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Aushiker said:


> That is the claimed weight based on tent, fly and poles, not necessarily the actual weight on the bike or trail. That is a claimed 1.33 kg which is still it is not a bad weight, assuming it is realistic, for what is claimed to be a two person tent. I be inclined think of this as more of as a nice lightweight spacey one person tent rather than a two, but I guess it comes down to who you are sharing with  Andrew


DH and I can make it work! Agree that with stakes and even a footprint, weight would likely be closer to 3lbs. Even at 3lbs it seems a reasonable weight for two; a bit heavy for one. 
And yes, it would be snug, but having a door for each person makes it infinitely more workable, plus there is a fair amount of head room. 
Over the many, many years I've been tent camping, once the tent is set up and I crawl inside and zip up the door, I'm home. I don't think I could get comfortable with a tarp or bivy. 
Other long standing preference: free-standing tent that pitches tight; I hate the sound of a rain fly going flappeta-flappeta-flappeta all night in the wind.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

June Bug said:


> The whole hammock thing looks intriguing, but I sleep on my side and can't imagine how that would work in a hammock.


i am a stomach sleeper and use a hammock. there's no way i can sleep on my belly but i sure can sleep on my side in one. most good hammocks are made to sleep diagonally to accommodate the side sleeper. traditional banana style often feels good too.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

We just spent 20 nights in our Dash 2. Fantastic design. So little to complain about, I won't bother. Big thumbs up to REI.


----------



## Nico_SB (Jan 21, 2014)

I mostly cowboy camp under the stars or use a Zpacks 8x10 cuben fiber flat tarp. Packs down to about the size of a softball and weighs ~6oz. Plenty of coverage and lots of pitching options. I bring along some extra lengths of thin cord so I can tie off to surrounding trees, my bike, or whatever is available. Don't have to carry any poles.

If I'm expecting some real weather or plan to share a shelter with others, then I have an MLD Duomid, an MLD Trailstar and a Golite SL3 to choose from. All are a bit heavier/bulkier than the flat tarp, but all are still well under 2 lbs and offer excellent wind/snow/rain protection. I have a carbon fiber collapsible pole that works with these shelters and weighs just a few ounces.

I can pair any of the (above) shelters with either a bug bivy (silnylon bottom, bug netting top) or a normal bivy (silnylon bottom, pertex top) for added protection. Both bivies weigh about another 4-5 oz. 

Most of the time though, I just use a piece of polycro or a half of an SOL Emergency Blanket as a groundcloth. Weighs an ounce or two, only costs a couple of bucks and is reasonably durable. The emergency blanket can (obviously) double as a signal device and/or blanket for emergencies...


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Too many mosquitos, red ants and a gazillion other types of flying, crawling and biting things where I am for just a tarp. It is also way too hot to use an an air matress in a bivvy or tent on the ground. At a little over 1Kg for all, my hennesey deep jungle hammock is the best option. I had a sub 500g lightweight hammock but the critters could bite my ass through it. Insect bites directly under a sit bone and 6 hours in the saddle makes for an uncomfortable day; something for one of those celebrity torture TV shows I reckon


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola!

I´m using Big Agnes´Fly Creek UL2. This tent isn´t cheap but in my opinion it has the best space/weight ratio and it´s where I´ll spend most of my nights during 2015 (while bikepacking Argentina).

Saludos,
Federico









*Tech Specs*

Material: [body] polyester mesh, ripstop nylon, [fly and floor] ripstop nylon, silicone coating, PU coating (1200mm)

Capacity: 2-person

Season:3-season

Wall Type: double-wall

Freestanding: yes

Poles: DAC Featherlite Combi

Number of Poles:1

Pole Attachment: DAC Twist Clip

Number of Doors: 1

Number of Vestibules: 1

Vestibule Space: 7 sq ft

Ventilation: mesh walls

Seams: fully taped

Interior Height: 38 - 24 in

Floor Dimensions: 86 x 52 x 42 in

Floor Space: 28 sq ft

Packed Size: 4 x 18.5 in

Fast-pitch Option: yes, footprint not included

Fast-pitch Weight: 1 lb 7 oz

Trail Weight: 1 lb 15 oz

Packed Weight: 2 lb 5 oz

https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Tent/FlyCreekUL2


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola!
> 
> I´m using Big Agnes´Fly Creek UL2. This tent isn´t cheap but in my opinion it has the best space/weight ratio and it´s where I´ll spend most of my nights during 2015 (while bikepacking Argentina).
> 
> ...


how tall are you? Im 6'4" and considering this tent but concerned about actual size opposed to claimed.
thanks!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

my buddy has that tent and he's 6'6" and i haven't heard him complain about being cramped, but maybe he don't want to as he paid $400 for the thing.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

nolamonster said:


> how tall are you? Im 6'4" and considering this tent but concerned about actual size opposed to claimed.
> thanks!


Hola nolamonster!

I´m 6'0" and found it REALLY comfortable for me and all my gear (or me & a friendly female companion, leaving all our stuff at the vestibule)... I guess with 6'4" you´ll be too close to the walls of the tent and won´t have much room to move (if any) unless you sleep diagonally.

I got mine new (without box) for USD 200 at eBay last year...

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola!
> 
> I´m using Big Agnes´Fly Creek UL2. This tent isn´t cheap but in my opinion it has the best space/weight ratio and it´s where I´ll spend most of my nights during 2015 (while bikepacking Argentina).
> 
> ...


Hola again!

I bought my Fly Creek UL 2 last year and I couldn´t be happier with it... but I´ve to admit that it feels pretty delicate and I´m not sure how it will handle 120-150 continuous days of use (so far the longest I used it was 1 week).

During Black Friday-Cyber Monday I´s very close to buying Nemo´s Veda 1P tent as I always carry my trekking poles when camping. I used another of their tents at Aconcagua and was amazed by their quality and design (and Veda had a good weight/size/price relation).









Best use: Backpacking 
Seasons: 3-season 
Sleeping capacity: 1-person 
Minimum trail weight: 2 lbs. 1 oz. 
Fly / footprint pitch weight: Not applicable 
Packaged weight: 2 lbs. 7 oz. 
Packed size: 6 x 6 inches 
Floor dimensions: 98 x 36 inches 
Floor area: 24 square feet 
Vestibule area: 12 square feet 
Peak height: 44 inches 
Number of doors: 1 door 
Number of poles: 2 trekking poles (not included) 
Canopy fabric: 40-denier waterproof ripstop polyester 
Floor fabric: 30-denier coated nylon 
Rainfly fabric: 20-denier coated nylon 
Ultralight: Yes 
Design type: Non-freestanding

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Vintage Sierra Designs Gore Tex Bivy Tent*

Still use these. I'm 6'3". It packs nice and I carry it in my Samurai as a backup. It fits in my fanny pack.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola again!
> 
> I bought my Fly Creek UL 2 last year and I couldn´t be happier with it... but I´ve to admit that it feels pretty delicate and I´m not sure how it will handle 120-150 continuous days of use (so far the longest I used it was 1 week).


I've used a bunch of BA products including their Fly Creek UL1. The fabric is delicate in the sense it can't handle much abrasion or sharp stuff. However if you use a ground cloth underneath it and are moderately careful with how you use it you should be fine. I would carry a repair kit on a trip that long with some ripstop nylon tape and seam seal adhesive. You can fix your tent, bags and clothing with that.

The zippers can give you problems with that much use, but you can lube them pro-actively to keep them working smoothly.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought a Guide Gear 11X11 tarp about a year ago. Its been great and was around $40. Only caveat is that it was not seam sealed, so that was something I had to do myself. It is not silnylon, but still quite light and compact. It will cover two people though I usually use it solo.

I also found an older model Sierra Designs Clip Flashlight that I sometimes use if going out with another person. Splitting the weight between two riders still makes it very light. With no ground cloth, it weights only a little more than the Guide Gear tarp and a ground cloth.

Here are some pics of the tarp from a backpacking trip with my 14 year old son last fall. We had rain the first night and sleet, snow and rain the second. No problems at all (all depends on how you pitch it). I also use a SOL Adventure bivy to go over my bag (that's the orange cover you see in the pic). Adds some warmth and helps mitigate blowing rain. In warm weather (nothing below 50 degrees) I can use the bivy alone. I pitch the tarp differently depending on weather and temperature.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Tent, Lights, Night by Mike, on Flickr

Added a tarptent moment to my kit...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

When bugs aren't an issue, but I want more weather protection than a bivy, the Mountainsmith 'Mountain Shelter LT' is a great little floorless tent, with comfortable living space for two:










Info: Mountainsmith Mountain Shelter LT

Also just picked up a Mountain Hardwear 'SuperMega UL 2" tent - just over 2lbs. Will be putting it to use soon, and post more thoughts then.

Info: SuperMegaUL? 2 | MountainHardwear.com


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

She&I said:


> We just spent 20 nights in our Dash 2. Fantastic design. So little to complain about, I won't bother. Big thumbs up to REI.


Good to know! I got us the Dash for Christmas. However, REI has pulled the plug on the Dash; apparently, some lucky people got them for outlet prices as they were selling them off. I have a feeling they are going with Big Agnes Fly Creek for the ultralight option.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I said I would update after using the Mtn Hardwear Super Mega UL (silliest tent name ever?), and now that I've used it on several trips I can say that it has served me well, especially during our early summer bug season. It's a spacious tent for one, or a cozy tent for two, coming in at 2.1lbs (actual wt). So far it has proven to be durable, even though the fabric feels pretty delicate, but I'm also pretty careful with my gear and where I set up my tent, when possible.










Enough about that tent, as I much prefer other options as soon as we reach that point in the season where bug netting isn't needed. For the last several trips, I've just been using an Outdoor Research 'Helium' bivy, and it works great. It has a very lightweight pole to keep the fabric off my face, and bug netting if/when needed. For mild weather trips, it's a great option. 1.2lbs (actual wt.)










My mixed feelings about hammocks continue. I took a Dutchware hammock with a Hammock Gear underquilt on my last trip, and I still think I sleep better (and warmer) on the ground.

Gettin ready for a 3-day trip coming up this weekend, which we are expecting to have a fair bit of steep singletrack and HAB. I think the Better Half and I are just going to take a 8'x10' silnylon tarp (made by Etowah Outfitters) to keep things as light as possible. I've got a carbon pole ordered for it from Mountain Laurel, but not sure if it will get here in time. If it doesn't, I'll take the MSR alloy adjustable pole we have, or not take a pole at all and just improvise along the way. I've spent a lot of time under tarps, and they are still one of my favorite, and most versatile, ways to go.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My UL tent is a BA Fly Creek UL1. Nice tent at ~2lbs. That said I wanted to play around with an even lighter more compact shelter since summer is pretty dry around here and for shorter trips it's not hard to plan around serious rain systems so all I really need is a way to stay dry for light rain or the unexpected localized storm.










I tried using a 8' x 5' sil tarp and it worked fine. The size is just big enough for this purpose and a 8' x 10' tarp would be better, but I used what I had.










A lot of the time I won't even need to pull the tarp out.










But when the rain comes one day earlier than planned on a trip it's nice to have a quick way to sleep dry.

One of these days I'll get a bigger cuben fibre tarp so I don't have to be so careful how I set everything up.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah, with some creativity, there are so many different ways to set up a tarp. It really is the best combination of lightweight versatility I know if. I've spent some rainy days in a bivy and it's not fun - my bivy is largely relegated to trips where I'm not really expecting much moisture, but want something 'just in case.' At least if you're stuck under a tarp in the rain, you can sit up and move around, cook a meal, etc. and not feel trapped in a nylon cocoon. 

FYI - the Etowah 8'x10' tarp weighs 1.1lb with guylines, w/o pole or stakes. With 6 Ti stakes and a 42" carbon pole, it comes in at 1.3lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I recently bought a Nemo "Apollo" pyramid tent.

I've owned a variety of pyramid tents over the years and spent a lot of time in them (an original Megamid, MH Kiva, Seek Outside, etc), and I've always liked what they offer - a simple, stable and lightweight option with increased usable space over of a tent of comparable weight, and more weather-proofness than a tarp. As soon as our short-lived bug season is done, I'd much rather use a tarp or a pyramid-style tent. For winter camping as well, I love the no-floor option for a variety of reasons.

The Apollo is the perfect size for two people and some gear, and it is definitely lightweight and packs small. The tent body weighs 1.3lbs (.5kg) with the stuff sack and cord guylines. I have ordered a carbon pole from ZPacks to replace the adjustable aluminum pole that comes with the tent. The 52" carbon pole weighs 1.9oz.

While there are a variety of even lighter, higher-tech fabric pyramid tents out there these days, most of them are twice as expensive for not much more weight savings than the Apollo already offers.

I'll post more thoughts after using the Apollo on some trips this Fall. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^That looks like a great simple pyramid. My Mega Light pyramid tent weighs in at 1.5 lbs. without the pole. I feel a little over sheltered for most conditions here in the SW, but not much weight penalty. Normally I don't pitch it, but just have it laying next to me to pull over for a typical 5 minute shower. The ability to pitch it high can be very useful. 

If clear skies are expected, I sometimes just take the fly from my old 3 man Orion tent to pull over me for a freak thundershower, gust of wind, the odd pesky bug.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

She&I said:


> We just spent 20 nights in our Dash 2. Fantastic design. So little to complain about, I won't bother. Big thumbs up to REI.


Used our DASH 2 for a San Juan River trip in late May; worked great. We were warm and comfortable in temps down to the 40s at night -- small but not confining.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

After a few trips with the Nemo Apollo I can post a few thoughts:

- Take the pole out of the equation and this is an impressively light, packable shelter option. The stock, alloy pole weighs a 1/2lb. Do yourself a favor and order a 52" carbon pole from Z-Packs which weighs barely anything and is plenty stiff enough to serve for a tipi-style central pole like this.

- It's billed as a 3-person shelter, but it would take a pretty dire situation before I would ever want to cram 3 people into the Nemo. I wouldn't consider it a 3-person shelter, but it _is_ a great option for 1-2 people.

- With the carbon pole and 6 ti stakes, the Apollo doesn't weigh much more than my OR Helium bivy, but offers a far more shelter if you really have to hunker in some weather. For a few extra ounces, I'd definitely choose the Apollo in most cases.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

You all should try the Tarptent Rainbow. Less than two pounds. Sets up in about two minutes without even trying. Huge interior space for one-person tent. You can sit up and change in it.

It has a full bathtub floor, too. 

I had the Protrail which was nice but getting in and out was difficult and, while it wasn't as small as a bivy, interior space was limited.


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> I recently bought a Nemo "Apollo" pyramid tent.
> 
> I've owned a variety of pyramid tents over the years and spent a lot of time in them (an original Megamid, MH Kiva, Seek Outside, etc), and I've always liked what they offer - a simple, stable and lightweight option with increased usable space over of a tent of comparable weight, and more weather-proofness than a tarp. As soon as our short-lived bug season is done, I'd much rather use a tarp or a pyramid-style tent. For winter camping as well, I love the no-floor option for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...


I picked up the Apollo as well. Had it along for a 3 day trip a couple weeks ago and loved it. Nighttime lows were in the 20 degree F range, with some snow, some freezing rain, and mild winds. Stayed warm and dry and even kept the bike out of the elements. It's my first "tepee-style" tent. I really like it so far.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have three shelters: a Golite Hut 2, a Guide Gear 12x12 tarp and an older Sierra Designs Clip Flashlight 2p

The Golite is very light and accommodates a cozy 2. You can support it from trees or use a pole. I have taken to bringing some old poles from another former tent that fit nicely in my frame bag. The issue I have had is condensation. Especially with 2. The trick is to not stake the sides all the way to the ground to get some ventilation. And I usually keep the door open. Not ideal in wet weather but I like the design and it is cuben fiber so super light and strong.

The Guide Gear tarp is awesome. It is impregnated nylon so not as light as cuben. It was around $50 I think and comfortably covers 2. I did need to seal the seams but I have survived snow, rain and sleet without issue. I like the range of setup options. They sew the longest seam on the diagonal so I just secure the opposite corners and then finish out however I want based on conditions. I have never had condensation issues.

Last year I picked up a great condition Sierra Designs Clip Flashlight 2 for $75. This is the older model. Weighs 3lbs which is perfect if sharing - split the weight between you at a respectable 1.5lbs. For colder weather, it can't be beat. Plus you get a little vestibule for gear. I really love this tent for shoulder month camping. It is pretty tight for two bigger guys, but serviceable.

The Guide Gear tarp is the least sexy but most tried and true of the bunch when you factor weight and cost. I use a tyvek groundcloth for this and the Golite. It is cheap and tough but also very slippery. I painted it with diluted silicone to give it some stick, but this was only moderately successful. Thinking of sewing some straps to secure to my sleeping pad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Was planning on using my Apollo 3P for a big trip next year, but I got really nervous about buggier climes, especially through Alaska and Canada. My other tent was a Nemo Galaxi 2P, which is a fantastic tent, but pushing 5.5 -6 lbs with footprint. Super liveable and durable as hell, but heavy. Just received a Copper Spur 2P Platinum, which is very comfortable and a good bit under 3 lbs, but damn, the materials seem awfully delicate. Anyone have any experience with the CS or Fly Creek Platinum versions? I can't decide whether to give it a shot or just send it back.

Update: decided to send it back. Seems like it'd be a great tent for grassy, open sites, but for rougher conditions and stealthy sites, I can't imagine it not getting shredded.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Six Moon Designs Lunar Solo - Great, light tent for solo bikepacking*

I've been out on several trips with my Six Moon Designs Lunar Solo. It's currently my favorite out of a collection that includes a Big Agnes FlyCreek UL1, a Marmot Tungsten UL1, a NatureHike CloudUp, and several inexpensive dome tents.

The tent weighs an _amazing_ 30 ounces (858 g) with titanium shepherd stakes and the optional Easton Carbon pole.

It's a single-wall tent with a bathtub floor. However there's a net gap between the tub floor and walls that helps reduce condensation. There's a spacious vestibule. However the tent is so spacious, you can store most everything inside. It's actually billed as a 1.5 person tent and it is _significantly_ more spacious than my FlyCreek. I can sit up fully - something I can do in the FlyCreek. And its so wide I can store my backpack and gear inside the tent (again - just try that with the FlyCreek!).

https://www.sixmoondesigns.com/products/lunar-solo

Sadly, this is *not* a freestanding tent so be prepared to stake it out. It also has a learning curve to pitch. My first few times left me scratching my head. It also needs to be seam sealed - although you can pay extra and have Six Moons Designs do it when you order.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Does Six Moons not make Cuben Fiber/Dyneema stuff anymore? 

I was watching one of their single person CF tents recently on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't seen cuben fiber tents on their website in over a year. The silnylon version I have is crazy light. I can't imagine how light a cuben fiber one would be!


----------



## jturner355 (Jun 14, 2018)

I know this is popular on hunting forums but jimmy tarps has an amazing ultralight floorless selection

He sells on eBay and facebook lots of reviews on his products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jturner355 said:


> I know this is popular on hunting forums but jimmy tarps has an amazing ultralight floorless selection
> 
> He sells on eBay and facebook lots of reviews on his products.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't touch a floorless tent/tarp. Period. Fully enclosed with bug netting or I don't go out. Not interested in being eaten alive while I try to sleep. I would rather use a bivy than be without bug netting.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jturner355 (Jun 14, 2018)

Harold said:


> I won't touch a floorless tent/tarp. Period. Fully enclosed with bug netting or I don't go out. Not interested in being eaten alive while I try to sleep. I would rather use a bivy than be without bug netting.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Missing out on a lot of weight saving. They make floorless with bug netting. The weight savings for floorless and the versatility makes it worth it to me. I've been floorless for the last 5 years and haven't had any issues.

I use a bivy as well for under my tarp which keeps my quilt clean.

Also have a cube fiber sheet for a ground cloth inside my ultamid 4 works perfect and I'm comfortable.

This is pegs tipi pole, ground cloth, and bivy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jturner355 said:


> Missing out on a lot of weight saving. They make floorless with bug netting. The weight savings for floorless and the versatility makes it worth it to me. I've been floorless for the last 5 years and haven't had any issues.
> 
> I use a bivy as well for under my tarp which keeps my quilt clean.
> 
> ...


Typical westerner attitude.

You come to the southern Appalachians and spend several nights sleeping in a floorless shelter in the peak of summertime, and tell me that you're totally fine sleeping in a shelter that's not fully enclosed against bugs. Not for me. I don't give a rat's ass about how much a floor weighs. I have a fully enclosed Tarptent for when I'll be sleeping on the ground. It's light enough. I actually prefer sleeping in a hammock, however, and have a bug net that fully encloses my hammock, as well.

In the eastern half of the country, I would only ever use floorless for winter camping on snow. And I don't really have much interest in that, either.


----------



## jturner355 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yep I can understand that. I’m in Colorado here so we don’t have nearly the bug issues you probably have. Best of luck on your search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jturner355 said:


> Best of luck on your search.


No searching here. I like my setup.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Harold said:


> Typical westerner attitude.
> 
> You come to the southern Appalachians and spend several nights sleeping in a floorless shelter in the peak of summertime, and tell me that you're totally fine sleeping in a shelter that's not fully enclosed against bugs. Not for me. I don't give a rat's ass about how much a floor weighs. I have a fully enclosed Tarptent for when I'll be sleeping on the ground. It's light enough. I actually prefer sleeping in a hammock, however, and have a bug net that fully encloses my hammock, as well.
> 
> In the eastern half of the country, I would only ever use floorless for winter camping on snow. And I don't really have much interest in that, either.


Oh come on, Harold! Tell us how you REALLY feel!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

jturner355 said:


> Missing out on a lot of weight saving. They make floorless with bug netting. The weight savings for floorless and the versatility makes it worth it to me. I�ve been floorless for the last 5 years and haven�t had any issues.
> 
> I use a bivy as well for under my tarp which keeps my quilt clean.
> 
> ...


Without being as strident as Harold, while I like to save weight as much as anybody I'm not sure a tent floor is where to do it. I have a Tarptent Rainbow with a full bathtub floor. Not waking up with a wet sleeping bag is worth the weight.


----------



## Willy Fister (Nov 7, 2016)

Greetings, 

This is my second season bikepacking. I’m in Idaho area, have expanded out to Washington and Oregon for trips. My shelter is the Nemo hornet elite 2p. It’s a great tent. Bug proof, rock solid in storms, packs down nice. I’d call it freestanding-ish. You have to stake it to get full volume and vestibules. Speaking of, tent has two entries/vestibules. So it’s super open. 2p is a stretch though. I solo it and it’s perfect. The materials are soooo light it feels flimsy but is actually durable. I’ve gotten one 1/2 inch cut in the floor ( I don’t use a footprint) otherwise has held up on dozens of uses. 

So for what’s currently out there I’d recommend it. One of the lightest small 2p’s, great features, and performance.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Between the wife and I we've got a small arsenal of shelters, from ground sheets converted to use as solo tarps, to actual 9' x 9' tarps, to a 4 person HMG mid, and including a few 4-season bombproof mountaineering tents.

Specific to this thread, the one we seem to use the most for 3-season bikepacking is the HMG Dirigo.

Smaller and lighter than anything else I've seen to date. Palatial for one, cozy for two. Bathtub floor, full bug netting, 2 covered vestibules, super, super easy to pitch. Can be run with doors zipped open for cross breeze without letting any bugs in. On river trips we leave the poles at home and use our breakdown paddle instead.

Total keeper.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Still trying to figure out what will be the best investment over the seasons and terrain I ride; would like to step up to an UL tent, but not ready to pull the trigger.

Here's a tarp-shelter I made for a bike-packing race in May. Tyvek sheet, Gorilla tape and eyelets for the stakes and pole-tip:








Total weight of tarp, sleeping pad, stakes and the bottom 2/3 of a hiking pole (total cost ~$100):








Mounted to the underside of the downtube:








Still trying to coordinate removing the hiking pole from its Velcro straps on the downtube _while riding_ as it should be an effective deterrent for the dogs that have chased me. Wasn't quick enough last time :madmax:


----------



## MKCBrown93 (Aug 31, 2019)

I love my Big Agnes Fly Creek HV2 Platinum! It fits perfectly across the top inside my Revelate frame bag, and it has a packed weight of only 907g!


----------

